# Random Motorcycle Question!!



## Fokur (29 Sep 2010)

Maybe you guys can help me with a question I've been wondering for a while.

For single guys living in the shacks.... where can a motorcycle owner park their bikes?! I'm just worried i wont have any place to store my baby... or I might have to sell her.

I'm not part of the canadian forces yet but i am in the process of applying...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2010)

I don't know.  If you had a car, where would you park it?


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Sep 2010)

If what you're asking about is the capability to store your bike *inside*, I doubt that most barracks would have this option.  Of course, you can always rent a storage place, or put it in a buddy's garage......just some ideas.

Seriously?  This is what you're worried about before applying?   :


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Sep 2010)

You can park your bike like any other vehicle. That being said, I would arrange winter storage. It's usually cheap, and worth the money. You wouldn't want your bike spending the winter outside, would you?


----------



## eurowing (29 Sep 2010)

Actually, not such an odd question. Whenever we went shopping for a house on posting, the garage and motorcycle parking/security were critical.  I shopped for a garage, my wife picked everything else.  Driveway not level for safe parking, fail.  Can't get the bike into garage without moving the car, fail. etc.  I only have one bike now, but at one time I had five at a time.  ICBC and no multi vehicle discounts ...... 

It is easy to crack the $30,000 mark on a new bike without even adding options. No one usually gets into your car without permission, but some people think it is ok to straddle a parked bike and they are also fairly easy to steal.   I have had 2 stolen myself.  One right on DND property actually.  So security is an issue for most riders.

The other folks answers are correct, I personally have not seen garages for anything other than married quarters.  If you want to find secure shelter, it will likely be out of pocket for storage.


----------



## Fokur (29 Sep 2010)

ya thats the thing... i really dont wanna leave her outside even in the summer, mainly due to weather and theft. anything more than the shacks might be too pricey for me. so i guess i might have to sell her when and if i get accepted.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Sep 2010)

Fokur said:
			
		

> ya thats the thing... i really dont wanna leave her outside even in the summer, mainly due to weather and theft. anything more than the shacks might be too pricey for me. so i guess i might have to sell her when and if i get accepted.



There's no need for that. Lots of single guys have their bikes at the shack. A good cover and a stout locking system should suffice. Take a parking spot near an immovable object and lock your bike to it.


----------



## Fokur (30 Sep 2010)

maybe... i get really nervous parking my bike outside for long periods of time unattended... ive had my bike stolen once before and wasnt fun... insurance screwed me over and didnt cover it. i mean if thats the only reasonable option... i might have to consider it then.

thanks for all the advice guys


----------

